# jaka wersja sterownikow nVidii dla GeForce 7400??

## Daemon14

Witam,

mam w Dellu D820 grafe nVidia Quadro NVS 110M ale system widzi ja jako GeForce Go 7400.

emerge nvidia-drivers domyslnie instaluje mi 290.06, jednak na nich Xy nie startuja, ekran robi sie czarny i nie reaguje nawet klawiatura.

na sterach 275.x odpalaja sie Xy ale podczas ladowania KDE zawiesza sie na ekranie powitalnym, klawiatura jednak reaguje i mozna spokojnie wrocic do konsoli.

dopiero na sterach z seri 173.x wszystko wydaje sie dzialac jak nalezy.

Sprawdzalem na stronie nVidii karty GF go 7400 i Quadro NVS 110 sa obslugiwane przez stery w wersji 290.x.

Ma ktos taka karte? na jakis sterach pracuje?

No i czy ma ktos pomysl czemu system rozpoznaje ja jako Geforce 7400.

Poprzednio na tym lapku mialem Ubuntu i tez widzial karte jako GF 7400.

Sorry za brak "ogonkow" ale jeszcze nie spolszczylem do konca systemu  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Daemon14

pobrałem sterowniki ze strony, wersja 285.05.09 i działają, jednak przy próbie włączenia ofektów pulpitu dostaję dostaję komunikat że nie można.

mój xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

  # Load  "dri"

  Load  "glx"

  Load    "extmod"

  Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

  Driver    "keyboard"

  Option    "CoreKeyboard"

  Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

  Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

  Option    "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

   Option      "AddARGBVisuals"   "True"

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "True"

   Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?

----------

## Jacekalex

Pokaż wyniki:

```
glxinfo | grep string
```

```
eselect opengl list
```

Przed chwilą sprawdzałem na stronie Nvidii - do twojej karty, jako stabilny, wisi tam 285.05.09

Sznurek: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

U mnie - Compiz śmiga:

```
qlist -IvUq nvidia-drivers

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09 acpi gtk kernel_linux
```

```
glxinfo | grep string

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 285.05.09

OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
```

 *Quote:*   

> eselect opengl list
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
> [1]   nvidia *
> ...

 

Sznurek: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nvidia

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Tak na marginesie, odradzam instalowanie czegokolwiek po za głównym repo albo overlayami. A już w szczególności sterowników chyba, że nie ma innego wyjścia. Potem są nieładne zgrzyty z portage.

Te same sterowniki są i na serwerach Gentoo

----------

## Daemon14

```
glxinfo | grep string

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce Go 7400/PCI/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 285.05.09

OpenGL shading language version string: (null)

```

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

dla sprostowania to mam grafe NVS 120 a nie 110 ale to bez różnicy dla sterów

teraz już lece na sterach z portage 285.05.09-r1

wczoraj leciałem na x86_64 z KDE4 i miałem wrażenie że grafa strasznie muli

dzisiaj zrobiłem na szybko x86 z XFCE4 ale nadal jakoś nie chodzi to płynnie. Do tego w panelu nvidii pokazuje mi temperature 90'C a wentyl na grafie zasuwa na okrąglo, tak jakby cały czas pracowała na pełnych obrotach.

----------

## Pryka

Może czas na zmianę pasty termoprzewodzącej i odkurzanie karty? 

Jeszcze kilkanaście stopni i Ci się upiecze układ.

Ewentualnie czyszczenie wszystkiego, w laptopie wystarczy żeby się jedna rzecz grzała to i inne od razu dostają po tyłku.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Tak na marginesie, odradzam instalowanie czegokolwiek po za głównym repo albo overlayami. A już w szczególności sterowników chyba, że nie ma innego wyjścia. Potem są nieładne zgrzyty z portage.
> 
> Te same sterowniki są i na serwerach Gentoo

 

A jesli nie ma to zwykle daje sie przerobic ebuilda podmieniajac tylko wersje.

----------

## dylon

 *Daemon14 wrote:*   

> Do tego w panelu nvidii pokazuje mi temperature 90'C a wentyl na grafie zasuwa na okrąglo, tak jakby cały czas pracowała na pełnych obrotach.

 

Tym się nie sugeruj. Po prostu sterownik nie obsługuje tej karty jak trzeba i dlatego wentylator działa na pełnych obrotach. Mój GF9600GT też tak ma po starcie. Dopiero po załadowaniu modułu nvidia, obroty wentylatora spadają.

A co głównego tematu, to ja bym zaczął szukać w biosie czy tam czasem nie ma włączonego jakiegoś trybu kompatybilności.

----------

## Pryka

 *dylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tym się nie sugeruj. Po prostu sterownik nie obsługuje tej karty jak trzeba i dlatego wentylator działa na pełnych obrotach. Mój GF9600GT też tak ma po starcie. Dopiero po załadowaniu modułu nvidia, obroty wentylatora spadają.
> 
> A co głównego tematu, to ja bym zaczął szukać w biosie czy tam czasem nie ma włączonego jakiegoś trybu kompatybilności.

 

Nie bądź taki pewny, każda karta tak ma zanim się nie załadują sterowniki na Windowsie jest z 9600GT tak samo, nim się załadują sterowniki wentylator gna ile wlezie. Po za tym nie trzeba driverów do danego układu żeby odczytać jego temperaturę.

Zresztą czy to 7400GT czy NVS120 czy nawet 580GTX to sterowniki i tak są te same, więc hipoteza że układ nie działa jak trzeba przez sterowniki jest trochę mylna, tym bardziej że te sterowniki są dane na oficjalnej stronie NV w dziale z tym układem graficznym.

Nvidia daje inne sterowniki tylko do 32 i 64 bitów i rodzaju systemu resztę możemy sobie zmieniać do woli, plik i tak będzie zawsze ten sam, one są uniwersalne.

Rozbierz laptopa i dotknij układu, myślę że jest gorący.

PS. Z tego co wiem to NVS 120 ma właśnie ten sam chip co GF7400 dlatego tak to wygląda.

----------

## dylon

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie bądź taki pewny, każda karta tak ma zanim się nie załadują sterowniki na Windowsie jest z 9600GT tak samo, nim się załadują sterowniki wentylator gna ile wlezie.

 

A co ja napisałem?  :Very Happy: 

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rozbierz laptopa i dotknij układu, myślę że jest gorący.

 

Pewnie będzie... Mój gf od razu się grzeje na maxa. To wygląda tak, jakby bez drivera nvidii miał podkręcone zegary na maxa (stąd grzanie), a po załadowaniu drivera, wszystko ustawia się jak trzeba bo i mniej sie grzeje i obroty wentylatora spadają.

Warto by jeszcze zobaczyc logi xorga i dmesg - może coś ciekawego tam będzie.

----------

## Pryka

To raczej coś z Twoją grafiką jest rąbnięte.

Ja w jednym z komputerów też mam 9600GT zapierdziela bez sterowników jak głupia, ale się nie grzeje. Wręcz przeciwnie mocno jej spada temperatura przez te obroty  :Razz: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Daemon14 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   glxinfo | grep string
> 
> NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Co to jest za komunikat?

Pokaż wyniki:

```
ls -l /dev/nvidiactl
```

 oraz

```
groups
```

 z konta użyszkodnika...

Bo ten komunikat jest co najmniej dziwny......

----------

## Daemon14

sorry że parę dni się nie odzywałem, ale generalnie to doszedłem do granic wytrzymałości z Gentoo i zacząłem testować Kubuntu, openSUSE itp w wersjach i 32 i 64bit.

Generalnie wniosek taki że mogłem zostać przy Gentoo bo wszędzie to samo.

Coś mi się wydaje, że faktycznie trzebaby czyszczenie lapka zrobić bo po chwili pracy ruszają wiatraki, procek dochodzi do 70'C a grafika przekracza 90'.

Swoją drogą to ze sterami 285.x chyba jest coś nie tak bo w każdej dystrybucji na tych sterach nie można właczyć efektów pulpitu, a jeśli zostawię właczone to KDE po restarcie nie pójdzie.

----------

## Daemon14

przeczyściłem chłodzenie w lapku, prockowi pomogło, jednak grafika nadal dochodzi do 100'C :/

no ale pomijając temperatury, postawiłem na nowo Gentoo, wszytko ładnie chodzi ale nadal jest problem ze sterami. Na sterach 173.x ładnie chodzi ale nvidia-settings nie działa, nie widzi wogóle grafiki nvidii, na sterach 285 działa nvidia-settings ale nie ma możliwości właczenia efektów pulpitu w KDE, przy próbie włączenia wywala komunikat z całą listą efektów których nie można uruchomić. Natomiast na sterack 290.x wogóle Xy nie startują.

----------

## Daemon14

Jacekalex:

```
ls -l /dev/nvidiactl

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195, 255 12-03 16:44 /dev/nvidiactl

```

```
groups 

root bin daemon sys adm tty disk lp mem kmem wheel floppy news uucp man cron console audio cdrom sshd tape video mysql cdrw usb users vboxusers plugdev kdm lpadmin messagebus crontab ssmtp postmaster portage utmp ldap nogroup nobody
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Do karty 7400GT  bierz świezy sterownik, a nie jakieś zabytki z serii 173.*.* - które są do kart GF 5***, 

i nie obsługują Twojej karty.

Ja w tej chwili mam Nvidię 290.10 do karty GF 8600

```
qlist -IvUC nvidia-drivers

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.10 (acpi gtk kernel_linux rt)
```

I chodzi elegancko.

Co do wyników, to dałeś je na świezej instalacji, więc są psu na budę.

Najpierw sprawdź, co nie działa, a potem pokaż coś, co pomoże zidentyfikować przyczyny problemu.

Np takie wyniki.

Jakbyś miał jakieś wątpliwości, to tutaj jest szukajka do sterowników Nvidii: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## Daemon14

no właśnie wg tej wyszukiwarki podało mi stery 285.x i te niby działają choć efektów pulpitu włączyć sie na nich nie da, specjalnie mi na tym nie zależy ale chodzi mi o sam fakt że coś z nimi nie tak. Natomiast na 290.x niestety Xy wogole nie startują, pojawia sie czarny ekran i zawias, nie da sie nawet wrócić do konsoli.

----------

## dylon

 *Daemon14 wrote:*   

> Natomiast na 290.x niestety Xy wogole nie startują, pojawia sie czarny ekran i zawias, nie da sie nawet wrócić do konsoli.

 

I nic ciekawego nie widać w logu xorg-a?  :Smile: 

----------

